# (A) (B) (C) (D) DIY cubes



## kubekid (Apr 7, 2008)

I've seen all these DIY cubes but whats the difference for all of them?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 7, 2008)

Type A seems to be the best.
Type B seems to be the worst.
Type C seems to be in the middle...still ok though.
Type D....no one knows.

These explanations are what I've heard from other people.


----------



## Radical Seal (Apr 7, 2008)

Where did you see a type D???


----------



## kubekid (Apr 7, 2008)

I didn't see a type D just wanted to know if it existed


----------



## Bounb (Apr 7, 2008)

Here: http://cubeforyou.com/337_Black-3x3x3-Cube-(d).html
they've only just come out so no one really knows how good they are.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 7, 2008)

Interesting... Why is B worse then C? I know it's true, but why is the list like this:
A
C
B ? It's like 1 3 2. Doesn't make any sense..


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Apr 8, 2008)

HEY the screws look different!!! on the d cubes


----------



## Jai (Apr 8, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Interesting... Why is B worse then C? I know it's true, but why is the list like this:
> A
> C
> B ? It's like 1 3 2. Doesn't make any sense..



I don't think the different types were meant to be like "A quality" and "B quality", I think the different types are different designs from the manufacturer, and they couldn't choose 1, so they decided to release a few.


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 8, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> HEY the screws look different!!! on the d cubes



That's so you don't have to fuss around with washers. It takes less time to assemble because you know how long it takes to thread washers onto a screw, right? That's about all you can get from the pictures.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW!
This looks AWESOME!
Here is what I think:


----------



## newbiecubie (Apr 8, 2008)

... so now D's are better than A's........ THE DAY AFTER I BOUGHT MY FIRST DIY A.....


----------



## Lofty (Apr 8, 2008)

lol.
well I'm pretty sure no one has a D to know what they are like...
plus a cube doesn't make that much difference. Somehow Rama likes type B and Yu uses a storebought.
so who knows they could turn out to be nothing... I mean they aren't cheaper than the other cubes for nothing.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 18, 2008)

A=best b=good but not as good as A C= not very good D=worst


----------



## bundat (Apr 18, 2008)

General consensus on Cube4you is that...

Type-A's are the best,
Type B's are the worst (and yeah, they're really bad, same amount of lockups as a store-bought cube), and
Type-C's are pretty good (some say the Blue Type-C is as good as the White Type-A)

As for the new Type-D, I have quite a few (we can buy them locally here for almost half the price), and I'd say it's as good as a Type-A (very smooth, almost no lock-ups), except it doesn't pop (almost). So it's a bit better.

The only problem with the Type-D's is that you can't really tighten the screw so much, so its tightest setting is a bit loose. Not a problem if you like your cube a bit loose, but if you like a bit of tightness in your cube, well, this isn't the cube you'd want.

As for Yu's storebought cube... you can buy a Rubik's Assembly off the shelf in Japan, so that's actually not the rivet-type Rubik's cube, it's also a DIY, and much a better one than the C4Y's at that.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 18, 2008)

Heres me testing out my type D cube: 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0u44kheQSA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n0u44kheQSA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object> [/youtube]


----------

